# what do you think about this build!?



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

Intel Core 2 Quad Pro Q6600 "Energy Efficient SLACR 95W Edition" 2.40GHz (1066FSB) - Retail
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-161-IN

Asus P5E Intel X38 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-249-AS

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro CPU Cooler (Socket LGA775)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HS-017-AR

OCZ 4GB (2x2GB) PC2-8000C5 1000MHz ReaperX HPC Enhanced Bandwidth Edition Dual Channel DDR2
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-104-OC

2x Asus ATI Radeon HD 3870 XT 512MB GDDR4 TV-Out/Dual DVI/HDMI (PCI-Express) - Retail
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-145-AS

Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache - OEM (WD5000AAKS)
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-120-WD

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Gamer 7.1 Sound Card - Retail
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=SC-045-CL

Antec Quattro 850W PSU
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-084-AN

Antec Nine Hundred Ultimate Gaming Case
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-065-AN

Would it be stable and capable !?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I would wait 1 more week for the new Intel Quads to come out. Q9450 should be already shipped out to stores.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

...and what about other components!?


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

The other parts are fine, good motherboard choice for sure.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks!=)))


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Great kit mate, the 3870 in both varieties is slower than competition. The 8800GT is faster than the standard 3870, and according to Custom PC:

"After many runs, we had more scores of 16fps than 31fps, so we had to list this as the speed of the card at this resolution. That means that the Radeon HD 3870 X2 can only reliably play Call of Duty 4 at the poxy resolution of 1,024 x 768 with no AA or AF – not a great result for a card costing around £300." 

Get yourself a 8800GTS (512mb) or wait for the 9800GTX.

The rest of your kit looks great!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

not true...the 3870x2 performs better then the 8800GTX, and even the ultra, at times.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

http://www.custompc.co.uk/reviews/602262/nvidia-geforce-9800-gx2.html

The standard 3870 is not a quick card, the X2 is not as fast as the 9800X2 and has driver issues. Neither card is good IMHO, either get a 8800GTS (512) or wait for the 9800GTX.

p.s. forcifer, you need more RAM for Vista.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.bhfo.org/news/news-articles/hd-3870x2-benchmarked-r680-4.html
http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/03/18/nvidia_geforce_9800_gx2_review/page18.html

for the price, 3870x2 cant be beat.

yea i know =/ been hi on my list my ram wont run in dual channel either. getting some soon though


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

No-one was talking about the ultra, i am simply saying, if you are to buy a top shelf gpu now, its not the 3870x2 as the 9800x2 is quicker. If you go for the standard 3870, the 8880GT and GTS are quicker. thats all.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

true, but at $420 thats not top shelf price for some very good performance. its between the 9800GX2 and GTS. i think in his situation it would work well...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

you make good points. not sure i would buy a x2, would you?

*edit* especially with the 9800GTX imminent.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

if i had the $$ then yes  not been as impressed with nvidia as of late. prices are too high...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

i bought a 8800GT last year, and for my 19" WS monitor, its all i will need for a long time. The dual GPU is just silly, as unless you have a 24" or greater monitor its a waste of money. I play Crysis on high/very high pretty well and COD4 and others on max. I paid £180 (it was when if first came out), and haven't looked back. Still think the GTS is a better buy now though.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it really depends. another advantage of the 3870x2 is that with intel chipsets, you can add in another 3870 for improved performance without getting a $600 card. nvidia chipsets have been lacking recently =/

the 9800GTX is about the same as the 8800GTS just faster clocks. i would get the 8800GTS before i got the 9800GTX


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

the other concern i have is about the drivers and future optimisation (or lack of) with games for two gpus (both green and red). i think it was a stop gap measure from ATi, and nVidia anticipated and threw out the 9800x2 (2 x 8800GTS in the same package) to stall ATi sales. I think its a silly time to buy a card. 

I am a nVidia guy though...


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

im an AMD/ATI guy but have resigned to the fact that AMD has fallen behind intel. however, ATI has been amazing pricing wise

back on topic:

if you want the absolute best, the 9800GX2 wins. if you want a little cheaper that will play your games pretty well, 3870x2 is the way. if you want a little cheaper and wait for 9800GTX or GX2 $, get a 8800GTS 512. the GTS will play most things on fairly high settings, but wont be as good as the x2 or GX2


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

LOL< yes its called losing money! http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/01/24/amd_sacked/

Anyway, its not a terrible card, but in essence i would avoid the X2 cards from either camp and focus on a dedicated solid card such as the newer 8800GTS/9800GTX or the next good thing from ATi.

nice chatting with you Forcifer! :wave:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

good talking to you also :wave:

i see what you mean with avoiding x2 cards. they are...odd to say the least but they perform well =/ it really depends on what the person wants


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Is that a first, ATi and nVidia fan boys agreeing? This should be a sticky!"

Hope the OP is sufficiently aware of what the situation is in the messy murky world of GPUs!! lol


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

but guys...i want to buy 2 of 3870 xt,24'' monitor,and i want to play games with high perfomans...is this bad idea!?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont think so. SLI and crossfire are much better at higher resolutions then just single cards. it should work out very well and not too much $$ either. you can get 2x 3870s for under $400 now easily. more like $320.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

decide to change case for coolermaster cosmos s, and have a question,maybe anybody knows,would antec psu norm with this case!?(size and wires)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

ive never ran into antec psus not fitting. as long as its a top mounted powersupply (above the motherboard) you will be fine. thats the only problems i have ever heard of with antec cable lengths is that when they are mounted to the bottom, the 4 pin and the 24 pin cable have to stretch a bit to reach.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

Heh) one more question=) cooler master real power 850w will be better ofcourse,but is it ok that this psu "is specially designed for NVIDIA's next generation High End Graphic Cards.",cause i will be using ati's cards!?


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

...like,it just looks like nvidia's product!? sorry for questions like that,but i'm worried a litle


----------



## Thething (Feb 6, 2008)

Its ok, the PSU will work with ati cards too as they are a standard design, the "designed for nvidia hardware" thing is just marketing:smile:.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

what about ups!? =)
is it enough for this system!?
Plexus v 1200Va
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/130480


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

a ups is a battery and lasts for about 15 minutes when utilised, otherwise you still need a psu.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

no,i mean for "electrical safety" of featured system.Do i realy need it!?Or something like this http://www.ebuyer.com/product/45273 will be enough!?
Actually i don't realy smart about this...:4-dontkno


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

you dont need a ups.


----------



## stanly (Mar 18, 2008)

ok...=)


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

you dont need it, but if you are in an area that gets alot of blackouts or electrical storms (florida) then i probably would if you can afford it


----------

